# Complete Kawasaki Brute Force 650/750 Crankshaft Kits! $335.00



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Complete Re manufactured Kawasaki Brute Force 650/750 Crankshafts with connecting rods installed. Out the door Price $335.00 with core exchange. In stock ready to ship!

1. All Crankshafts/Components are chemical cleaned.
2.Crankshafts are then inspected for any damage or flaws.
3. State of the Art Crankshaft Grinder turns down the main journals with absolute precision.
4. Main Journals are then polished to smooth, glass like finish.
5. Updated Connecting Rod Bushings/Bearings are then installed along with Connecting Rods.
6. Each Crankshaft/Connecting Rods are plastic gauged to ensure correct OEM clearances. Connecting Rod Nuts are then properly torqued.
7. Crankshafts are Packaged Ready for shipment.

Call 812-402-8282 for additional information!

Email: [email protected]


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you have in Stock now?


----------



## acesilverbask (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this price still valid


----------

